# Did u build a tolerance to L-theanine?



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have been taking L theanine for a while now. It seemed to work mildly for anxiety at first, but now i dont know if it is working that much anymore. Does anyone have experience with L theanine that could tell me how it has worked for them and if i should stop taking it for a while ot lower my tolerance?


----------



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

Please give me some info or opinions because no one has responded and i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been taking it for a while also. It's funny I ran into this post. Lately I've been feeling like it's not working as well as it used to. I might have build a tolerance like you suggested. Maybe taking more might do the trick. I don't think there is a risk of toxicity with this supplement so it should be alright.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've given L-theanine to many people and they all love it. The effect almost seems immediate. I wonder if the effects are simply to subtle for the type of anxiety we have.


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

I have never had a tolerance develop for L-Theanine, but I don't take it everyday. 
According to everything I have read L-Theanine works primarily by increasing GABA. Most other GABA increasing supplements (Phenibut, Pacimilion, and Neurontin) a tolerance does develop. But they work in a different way, so I don't know how much that is relevent.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

if L-Theanine works with GABA like you say, it may be like a benzo that doesn't slow you down, doesn't make you sleepy. In fact, i think it is supposed to slightly heighten your mental alertness.

L-Theanine is a really interesting supplement and I would like to learn more about it. Anyone know a good place online to get it cheap (suntheanine)?


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=1328


----------



## Bucs623 (Aug 17, 2006)

L-Theanine does increase GABA and dopamine to an extent. But I've read where it can either increase or decrease serotonin. I've taken it and it made me feel relaxed initially, but later tense. 

It might be used better as a sleep aid.


----------

